# raspberry leaf / caulophyllum



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I've been reading up on the two and am wondering what experiences people have had with each?

What are the doses and length of use for each?

Is it ok to use both or is it best to choose just one?


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

I had seen info about the use of red raspberry leaves during cat pregnancy online, and thought it might be something I should try. I discussed it with my veterinarian. She in turn, discussed it with a friend who's a naturopath (for humans). 

They both agreed that the red raspberry leaves would change the pH of the cat's urine, which could lead to a whole host of other problems (urate crystals, etc.) and did not recommend I begin using it.

I have never heard of caulophyllum, but I would suspect it would have the same effect?

I hope this helps.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

After some research i have decided to go with caulophyllum.
It is used to aid a queen in labour by strengthening her contractions and to give her a lift if she is flagging or if labour slows.

Raspberry leaf is used for the last couple of weeks before the birth is due. It is supposed to help prepare the uterine muscles for the birth but there is some claims that it can cause premature labour, resulting in loss of the litter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

I used raspberry leaf for one of my dogs who wa plagued with phantom pregnancies! tarting the first day of her season.

don't know about cats though - does it not give you the doseage on one of the herbal websites?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

yes the dosage is noted on the bottle. it is made by Dorwest.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I honestly wouldnt interfear or use anything like that, im pretty sure that raspberry leaf can cause misscarriage in some cases?

Just leave her be she will be fine, british do tend to have, cant think of the word but they kits are quite big and my girl nearly didnt get hers out, they looked about 5 weeks old! so just have the vets number handy, i dont think herble meds would help, they cant tell us, how do we know its heling or making things worse?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

i've heard that raspberry leaf can cause problems, but there are other people who have used it with success.

i don't see any harm in using caulophyllum to aid labour. it has been used by loads of people and has obviously been tested for safety and has been proven to help a queen in labour.

i really don't see it as interfering, just giving mother nature a helping hand.

not many humans give birth completely unaided, good job


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Alison - whilst I have not used raspberry leaf, I have used caullophylum to good effect. It is homeopathic remedy that I (and many others) keep in the cabinet for birthing times. I give one small pillule to my queen at the onset of labour and another fifteen minutes later. Sometimes, a flagging queen can be "re-energised" with a small pillule that dissolves on her tongue. If she has been struggling for more than an hour without producing a kitten, though, I would still consult the vet. The caullophyllum works pretty quickly if it is going to work. Great for queens with big litters, which can be ever so tiring for her.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh thanks for that, the information i had was to give one pillule at the onset of labour, then one every HOUR after that.

Do you give one every 15 minutes, or just 15 mins after one onset?

Do you only just give the two?


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

No earlier than 15 mins after onset. Half an hour would be as good. The desired effect should become obvious when queen regains her strength and pushes a couple of times then produces a baby. It's supposed to soothe the pain of childbirth and boost the energy a bit, as I have seen in my queen Suki during the birthing of her second, third and fourth litters.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I will give one when labour begins and take it from there and see what happens. I will give her another later on if i feel she needs it. She may well not need it.
I've heard lots of good reports from people using it so hope it works for me too


----------



## Eunice (Nov 2, 2007)

I use Raspberry leaf in the last three weeks of my cats being pregnant and have never had a problem.
Caulopyllum I use if needed during the birth


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Raspberry leaf is supposed to be good for toning the uterine muscles in preparation for labour, I myself used it in the few weeks before my due date but there has been reports of it causing premature labour, miscarriage or absorption of the foetus's.

I don't know how many incidences of this there has been, or even if these events are linked with the raspberry leaf, but most of us like to be safe rather than sorry.


----------

